# Extremely Sweet Boy....



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share this with you all, since I knew you guys would appreciate this.

When I get up in the morning to get ready for work, Hercules is doing his last few rounds of wheeling and having his last bites of dinner. I always put my hand under his chin and rub it, kind of like you would to a dog, and tell him I love him and I hope he has a good day. This morning when I rubbed under his chin, he purred like a cat! It was the sweetest sound I've ever heard come out of him! Anyways, he made my heart melt this morning, and I love moments like that, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is so sweet, that you say bye to him in the mornings and that today he purred. Love stories like this


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaaaaw bless him  it must have made your day


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

aaaaawwww...what a sweet boy! You're both very lucky!!

(Originally, I was going to say: "Hedgies have chins???!!!" :roll: )


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> (Originally, I was going to say: "Hedgies have chins???!!!" :roll: )


BAHAHAHA!!! :lol: Ok...that made me laugh out loud


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > (Originally, I was going to say: "Hedgies have chins???!!!" :roll: )
> ...


I heard they have eyes, too. But frankly, I think that's a lot of bunk. :roll:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

No, they really do have eyes! Believe it or not, they have little faces complete with mouths and everything!

Funny story...when I first got Herc I showed him to my dad, and the first thing out of his mouth was "Oh my god, he's got a little face!" Having grown up in Scotland and seeing the wild hedgies (which he'd only ever seen in their ball form), he had no clue they had faces. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! What a sweet little gift! Herc is such a little cutie!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Funny story...when I first got Herc I showed him to my dad, and the first thing out of his mouth was "Oh my god, he's got a little face!" Having grown up in Scotland and seeing the wild hedgies (which he'd only ever seen in their ball form), he had no clue they had faces. :lol:


I seriously can't stop laughing! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> hercsmom said:
> 
> 
> > Funny story...when I first got Herc I showed him to my dad, and the first thing out of his mouth was "Oh my god, he's got a little face!" Having grown up in Scotland and seeing the wild hedgies (which he'd only ever seen in their ball form), he had no clue they had faces. :lol:
> ...


Neither could I! He thought they only came in spiky little balls!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Haha, the face is usually the first thing that strikes people! Cute story, by the way.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Haha, the face is usually the first thing that strikes people! Cute story, by the way.


Thanks!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

So sweet. I love it when Luna does her purring sound.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, does Luna purr too? That's the cutest thing!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

MissC said:


> (Originally, I was going to say: "Hedgies have chins???!!!" :roll: )


Sandslash has two. Snarf can borrow one :lol:


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Galvon said:


> Sandslash has two. Snarf can borrow one :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

